# Valuation



## Builder63

Hi all, 
Has anybody used the online property valuation searches to reveal an accurate (ish) valuation?

I am using property comparisons with agencies etc but since nothing is too similar (unlike UK) its a bit of a struggle.

Local agent (Gironde) suggests valuation is a good price but it al seems so subjective.

Any thought's

thanks


----------



## Poloss

Builder63 said:


> Hi all,
> Has anybody used the online property valuation searches to reveal an accurate (ish) valuation?
> 
> I am using property comparisons with agencies etc but since nothing is too similar (unlike UK) its a bit of a struggle.


This site has an interactive map indicating price per sq meter with a fair amount of detail.
Maybe it's not exactly what you're looking for but here it is:








Meilleursagents.com


Obtenez gratuitement une estimation en ligne du prix de votre bien immobilier, puis engagez les meilleures agences immobilières partenaires de MeilleursAgents.com pour vendre votre bien immobilier au meilleur prix.




www.meilleursagents.com


----------



## Builder63

Poloss said:


> This site has an interactive map indicating price per sq meter with a fair amount of detail.
> Maybe it's not exactly what you're looking for but here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meilleursagents.com
> 
> 
> Obtenez gratuitement une estimation en ligne du prix de votre bien immobilier, puis engagez les meilleures agences immobilières partenaires de MeilleursAgents.com pour vendre votre bien immobilier au meilleur prix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.meilleursagents.com


Thanks very much - Most helpful
Appreciated


----------



## Crabtree

And do not expect a French Valuation to be based on the same things as a UK one.French valuations tend to start on square meterage the costs of which vary depending on where you are.So a run down house by the sea in Brittany may well cost more than my fermette in Central Brittany even though my house has new kitchen bathrooms refurbished top to bottom which is why so many Brits are bitterly disappointed when they come to sell as you never get back what you put into an old house in France.Which is one reason why you see so many houses in a ruinous state in rural Fr\ance


----------



## Builder63

Crabtree said:


> And do not expect a French Valuation to be based on the same things as a UK one.French valuations tend to start on square meterage the costs of which vary depending on where you are.So a run down house by the sea in Brittany may well cost more than my fermette in Central Brittany even though my house has new kitchen bathrooms refurbished top to bottom which is why so many Brits are bitterly disappointed when they come to sell as you never get back what you put into an old house in France.Which is one reason why you see so many houses in a ruinous state in rural Fr\ance


 Hi - yes some good points, we were advised similarly by or agent. I guess the ”code” is dress for comfort not investment. Makes the process even more difficult given price of remedials etc…
All the best, thanks


----------



## Yours truly confused

Builder63 said:


> Hi - yes some good points, we were advised similarly by or agent. I guess the ”code” is dress for comfort not investment. Makes the process even more difficult given price of remedials etc…
> All the best, thanks


We were told by an estate agent friend that there is a scale of price per square meter, around here it is 600€ if a solid building but uninhabitable, 800€ if habitable but needs plenty of work, 1000€ if it is in good condition but might need a bit of work and then 1200€ when in “move in and enjoy” condition. They then add or take off value for kerb appeal, views, garden size, ease of access etc.


----------



## suein56

Yours truly confused said:


> We were told by an estate agent friend that there is a scale of price per square meter, around here it is 600€ if a solid building but uninhabitable, 800€ if habitable but needs plenty of work, 1000€ if it is in good condition but might need a bit of work and then 1200€ when in “move in and enjoy” condition. They then add or take off value for kerb appeal, views, garden size, ease of access etc.


You don't say where you live but IMO your figures are very low.
Round us you wouldn't even find a garage to buy at 1000€ per m2.
Property starts at 3000€ per m2 for basic condition needing lots of work and goes up exponentially.


----------



## BackinFrance

Builder63 said:


> Hi all,
> Has anybody used the online property valuation searches to reveal an accurate (ish) valuation?
> 
> I am using property comparisons with agencies etc but since nothing is too similar (unlike UK) its a bit of a struggle.
> 
> Local agent (Gironde) suggests valuation is a good price but it al seems so subjective.
> 
> Any thought's
> 
> thanks


Depends on where in Gironde and à great many other factors, but prices in that Département are generally high and properties can sell very quickly, even when in poor or even very poor condition.


----------



## Yours truly confused

suein56 said:


> You don't say where you live but IMO your figures are very low.
> Round us you wouldn't even find a garage to buy at 1000€ per m2.
> Property starts at 3000€ per m2 for basic condition needing lots of work and goes up exponentially.


I am in Burgundy, within the borders of the Morvan National parc, it is a very rural and not well off area. The prices are correct, a house near us, habitable but needing work, of about 60 square meters went for 33,000€ earlier this year.


----------



## suein56

Yours truly confused said:


> I am in Burgundy, within the borders of the Morvan National parc, it is a very rural and not well off area. The prices are correct, a house near us, habitable but needing work, of about 60 square meters went for 33,000€ earlier this year.


So a very low cost area .. 
As BackinFrance said prices in Gironde are likely to be much higher


----------

